# Detroit $.30 per mile! Looking for lowest in the country.



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty sure Detroit is now the cheapest in the country. Just wondering if anybody is even close? Still plenty of drivers at $.30 per mile. Yes. You read that right. $.30 per mile. HILARIOUS!!


----------



## kcgoober (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone who drives at these rates has zero understanding of economics / profit and loss OR they are a aggressively trolling, trying to get laid.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

No way the mileage deduction is 0.54 a mile the IRS must intervene now because it will cost them trillion


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

That 30¢ per mile is before Uber's cut!


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Kalee said:


> That 30¢ per mile is before Uber's cut!


YES! Newer drivers commission to Uber is 28% too!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

"The tip is included."


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Kalee said:


> "The tip is included."


Obviously.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

seriously, how can this be even REMOTELY true? and legal? 30 freakin cents per mile? when you can deduct almost half that for taxes?
and even more worse, why is there even ONE car on the street driving?????????????/


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure at this point now you wouldn't be able to deduct any of the miles because there is no possible way to turn a profit. According to the irs, if you can't make a profit it's a hobby.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> seriously, how can this be even REMOTELY true? and legal? 30 freakin cents per mile? when you can deduct almost half that for taxes?
> and even more worse, why is there even ONE car on the street driving?????????????/


I'm sure a number of drivers on the road either didn't read or can't read/understand the fare adjustment.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

For the love of God, somebody PLEASE tell me this *is* either a joke or a misprint. https://www.uber.com/cities/detroit


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> For the love of God, somebody PLEASE tell me this *is* either a joke or a misprint. https://www.uber.com/cities/detroit


Nope, go ahead and pinch yourself. Your not dreaming!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I have never in my life wanted to see something fail as badly as I want Uber to fall flat on its face...I mean A$$.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Michigan drivers were not notified of the rate cuts all the drivers that you still see out there believe that they are driving at $0.75 per mile


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dropped to .60 per mile in Davenport . I won't drive. No notice here either


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so basically the goal is to find traffic and sit in it, to make money in detroit now?
I just can't wrap my heads around this actually being true: 30 cents/mile,this is BEYOND CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep I saw it too and the price estimater reflects.30mile rates. This has to be a error in the uber app. How on earth could rates be so low. But it is true Detroit is .30mile before ubers 20-25% cut


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Yep I saw it too and the price estimater reflects.30mile rates. This has to be a error in the uber app. How on earth could rates be so low. But it is true Detroit is .30mile before ubers 20-25% cut


Try 28%. Lol


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Pretty sure Detroit is now the cheapest in the country. Just wondering if anybody is even close? Still plenty of drivers at $.30 per mile. Yes. You read that right. $.30 per mile. HILARIOUS!!


WOW....I'll even say it backwards.... WOW

Andy


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Uber 1 said:


> WOW....I'll even say it backwards.... WOW
> 
> Andy


It doesn't matter what way you say it or spell it... The drivers here in Detroit won't understand it! Lol


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

It is real. It is now on the city page: https://www.uber.com/cities/detroit


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Dropped to .60 per mile in Davenport . I won't drive. No notice here either


Ouch. Absurd rate, especially for winter driving conditions. There is no way.


----------



## boxdin (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusting. I just read where 'uber cares deeply about their drivers earnings". BS 
30 cents..... IRS says it costs 55 cents to run a car. Absurd, purposefully hurtful to drivers, punitive, punish drivers for doing a good job are some of the thoughts that come to mind. And to think I was loyal to these crooks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

After Uber's cut and a 50% dead mile factor Detroit drivers doing UberX for 12 cents a mile.

unnnnnreal

I'll bet there will actually be drivers doing it too. At that point it's just funny.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Kalee said:


> "The tip is included."


Good lord, Uber's giving every Detroit driver the tip, every time they accept a ride.


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

I imagine drivers in Detroit will be doing a lot of minimum fare drives since the rates are so low now. Get use to Uber taking about 50% of your earnings... On each trip...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> For the love of God, somebody PLEASE tell me this *is* either a joke or a misprint. https://www.uber.com/cities/detroit


I couldn't believe my eyes. I'm going drinking tonight instead of driving! My whole trip will be $6 to go 20 miles. And I'm a driver so I know Noone else tips why bother! I just want to see what fools look like for real..lmao.


----------

